# Rising Star Arrow rest



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

I have the rising star hunter on my Dren LD for hunting. It works very well with both my Easton Flatlines and Full Metal Jackets. I use the Golden Key Superstar on my target bow. Bob


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I have used the Rising Star arrowrest and still own 2 of them. It's a good rest, assuming you like the large blade type. It's adjustments are a little more difficult than the SuperStar but the end product at the arrow is identical. Keep your eyes open for a Tiger Tuff Deluxe Star that is very similar but more heavy duty and has much easier adjustments.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I posted a few pics at http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1082807


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I like the double blade designs , I have a Super Star on my Hoyt, and a NAP Quicktune 750 on my other bow....Sadly, NAP has stopped production of the Quicktune 750, but Lancaster is now selling a knock-off of the Rising Star rest...There is a Super Star in the junk box at the bow shoppe, it needs fixed...I think that I will try to get , and take it to work and get it in working order...Plunger/flipper rests seem a bit "Fiddly" to Me, and I've taken my Super Star off of one bow, and put it on another bow, keeping the bow's poundage the same, as well as the arrows, and it was about a dozen arrows from being tuned....I like the Blade rests...Jim


----------

